
Ask HN: Your favorite IRC/Freenode channels? - codegeek
Where do you hang out ?
======
EKSolutions
I usually hang out on Espernet in channels that are dedicated to software
topics or discussions that I want to be part of.

Their #Coders channel is a nice place to ask for advice when programming too.

